# 2 1/2 50 ft. fire house



## dave0811 (Jul 12, 2014)

Im looking for some non serviceable 2 1/2 inch 50 ft, fire house for training purposes.  Im in the Denver area.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 12, 2014)

try firehouse.com, or contact your local FD


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 12, 2014)

City water department might have some old hoses too.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 12, 2014)

Stop by a fire station... At our stations, we have 20+ year old hose laying around that we would just use for projects. We'd have given some of it away. It may be a long shot, but wouldn't hurt to ask. Possibly offer up something to trade.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Stop by a fire station... At our stations, we have 20+ year old hose laying around that we would just use for projects. We'd have given some of it away. It may be a long shot, but wouldn't hurt to ask. Possibly offer up something to trade.



We had this also. We would use it just for training stuff, hose drags, we even used 2,000 feet as practice for wildland (we would charge the hose and start doing a hose lay and the captain would walk by and cut a hose open).


----------



## Underoath87 (Jul 13, 2014)

House or hose?


----------

